# Woodmaster 4 in 1 tool



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

ok does anyone know about this woodmaster 4 in 1? I sent for info on it. Looks like a nice setup. Price wise it is about the same if you were to buy them seperate. But only have one tool taking less space then 3 or 4 different ones. It is made here in the US so ofcourse the price is on the high side. But for what you can have this thing do it isnt that bad. 

John


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

If you search the old threads, you will see some feedback on them. I own one, and love it, but, I have never set up the attachments on it. And, if I were buying one today, I would get the 25 inch machine, I bought the 18 inch model......


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep the 25 inch was the model I was looking into. I can get the curved molding attachment that I can't for the 18 inch. And my luck if I got the 18 everything I would need to run through it would be 18 1/2 inches and over. then there will be a lot of:furious::wallbash:... How is it cost wise to run? For the sand paper etc.? I was thinking about calling to have them refer me to a owner close to me. The same thing Grizzly does for their tools. Any other info you can give me as far as pros and cons would be great.:thumbsup:

Thanks

John


----------



## RJSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

I purchased the 25", it is a great machine, I also bought an extra planer head to use with the molding knives, so I did not have to change out the planer knives, and reset them. I sold it because of job conflicts, I wish I still had it now that I am retired, but at the time it seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

I have the 712

Use it only for making moldings

Great little machine. Really like the variable speed. My old foley belsaw 912 that I've had and used for years, doesn't have variable speed.
Its still in good shape, but other than try to do some kind of conversion on it, I just bought a plain jane 712 to use for moldings.


----------



## RJSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

now would be a good time to buy one, I just recved a flyer in the mail yesterday that the price is going up in Oct., although, they are always having sales, but the price now looks good, $2995, for the 725 Propack, it includes several accessaries that you may need , after Oct. 30 it goes up to $3695.
now I've almost talked myself into buying another, hmmm, I wonder what the wife would say if I...........


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

:huh: Ok they must be running another sale then cause the info pack I got last week said it was over the end of August. Ok that gives me September to think it out good then.

John


----------



## widekerf (Aug 9, 2008)

I had the 25" model with everything they made for it, including the sanding mop. I loved the machine and never worked with a better company as regards service. I ws able to purchase it for almost 1/2 price in a "scratch and dent" sale. Worked it really hard for months at a time and never could break the thing. I also had a separate planer head, only because I hated resetting knives after changing functions. Best planer I ever used. Don't hesitate to pull the trigger on this one----you'll never regret it. If I had the room for it, I'd have to have another. Incidentally, the machine they sent me didn't have a scratch or a dent on it that I could find, so I would guess you could get that deal most all the time.


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

johnjf0622 said:


> :huh: Ok they must be running another sale then cause the info pack I got last week said it was over the end of August. Ok that gives me September to think it out good then.
> 
> John


If you decide on buying the Woodmaster don't be afraid to do some good old "horse trading". Usually you can get some good deals if you call and talk to the sales person.
I've got a 712 and am very happy with its performance. If you make any molding you will love the gang saw(s). It really doesn't take that much time to switch from one operation to another. I can switch mine from planing to making molding in about 15 minutes.
But, be aware that you need a good dust collection system with any of the Woodmasters.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the replies and input from everyone. This gives me something to think about and hopefully I can do this before the sale ends. Otherwise Like Jim said , do a little horse trading.:laughing:

John


----------



## freedhardwoods (Sep 7, 2008)

Woodmaster is a good machine. They are a simple yet very solid design. They use standard, over the counter bolts, bearings, etc wherever possible so that if repairs are needed down the road, you can likely get your parts locally.

One thing that no one has mentioned is the Woodmaster people are good to deal with if you need to order a part, knife, etc. They were very helpful when I was spec'ing my machine described below. I had one job for this machine to do if I bought it, and was asking questions that apparently no one else had asked before. They had the foreman on the assembly line come to the phone to talk to me about putting together the machine the way I wanted it. 

I custom ordered my 718 with a 10 hp, 3 ph motor, and I am currently running 7 blades on it as a straightedger/gangrip saw with the feed speed modified to run 46 fpm. It is the standard 718 frame supporting these modifications, and it runs very smoothly even when all the blades are chewing through a board. I am not a big fan of switching machines back and forth from one use to another, but I would not hesitate to buy another one to use as a dedicated machine if the need would arise.

In the past few years I have read of and/or talked to dozens of people that own one. I only know of one that had a complaint, and that was because a modification he was trying to make wasn't working, not because of a problem with the machine.


----------

